# 5 week old lab/pit mix



## cool_as_crap (Mar 27, 2009)

My roommate and I just picked up two lab/pit mix puppies on Sunday. As of today, they are 5 weeks old. I just wanted to make sure I'm doing everything correctly.
We've been feeding them small puppy food soaked in water to help soften. How much and how often should we feed them? We've been doing 2 times a day, but someone suggested 3 times/day with smaller portions (we've been giving them 1.5 cups each).
Also, I'm planning to get Duke's shots next week once they turn 6 weeks, is this too early? And I was planning on having him fixed in 6 months.
Any tips, or if you see anything I'm not doing, please let me know. 
Here are some pics, mine is the black male (Duke) and roommate's is the white female (Daphney)


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

They're still really young to be away from mom. I've adopted/fostered a few pups that left their moms at 6 weeks old and they did okay but I attribute that to having an older dog that's always been very "motherly" to young pups and teaching them proper canine manners. They're going to need tons of socialization after they're fully vaccinated. Puppy training classes are great for socialization and training.

But aside from that, I'd recommend feeding them four times a day until they're a few months old and then three times a day (gradually going to two times a day after 6 months old or so). And yes, 6 weeks is a good age to start them on a vaccination and de-worming schedule and to get them thoroughly checked out by the vet.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Where did you get them? They really should still be with mom for at least another 3 weeks.

I would not vaccinate until 8 weeks, then again at 12 and 16. They should also go see a vet ASAP to make sure everything is cool.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have personal experience with pups that young, so I'm glad others can offer advice.



> They're going to need tons of socialization after they're fully vaccinated. Puppy training classes are great for socialization and training.


I agree. Socialization will be important for these dogs. They sure look cute!


----------



## cool_as_crap (Mar 27, 2009)

craven.44 said:


> Where did you get them? They really should still be with mom for at least another 3 weeks.
> 
> I would not vaccinate until 8 weeks, then again at 12 and 16. They should also go see a vet ASAP to make sure everything is cool.


I got them from a friend of a friend, she works for my roommate's dad.
I put a ticking clock in the laundry room where they sleep to imitate the rhythm of the mom's heartbeat. Didn't have it in their the first night, they started crying several times. Put it in the second night, not a peep out of them.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

They are both supper cute but wow!!...5 weeks is way too early to leave mom


I have no idea how much to feed a dog that young...but I would feed them 3/4 times a day....and keep doing what you are with the water

I would go ahead and take them into the vet....I'm not sure about the vac...but I know that our guys got their fist worming around 6 weeks old at the breeders home.

and I 3rd that socialization is going to be a key factor with both puppies

You and your roommate need to start researching about Pit bulls and make sure you are a responsible and good bully owner


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my pup when she was just a couple days under 6 weeks old .... It was either get her from a bad situation or leave her to die!!! 
anyways, she is almost 10 weeks old now and I feel she should have stayed with her mom and liter for another couple weeks .... 
your pups should be able to eat a puppy kibble with no problems ... here is what I did for my pup ....
I filled her dish with kibble, seperate dish with puppy wet food (once a day) and, made sure her water dish was always full ..... I did not pick up the kibble dish, I let her graze the kibble free will ....
when she was 8 weeks old I feed her the same with the exception of only putting the kibble down 3 times a day!!!

hope this helps


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

bnwalker2 said:


> They're going to need tons of socialization after they're fully vaccinated. Puppy training classes are great for socialization and training.


IMO, socialization should begin before they are fully vaccinated. Just be sure to avoid places like dog parks, Petco/Petsmart, etc. Vet clinics and training facilities often offer puppy socialization classes and are careful about illnesses, etc.



> And yes, 6 weeks is a good age to start them on a vaccination and de-worming schedule and to get them thoroughly checked out by the vet.


6 weeks is too young to start vaccinating, IMO. I would personally wait until 8 weeks to begin.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

1. get them to a vet ASAP, whether or not they will be started on worming or vacs. They need a good checkup if they are coming from a place that would separate them from a mother before 8 weeks of age.

2. socialize when you can, but as mentioned, away from places that other dogs go, especially where other dogs eliminate.

3. I would feed at least 4 times per day. I would not leave food out as wet food becomes a breeding ground for bacteria and your little guys don't have much of an immune system. Also feeding on a schedule will make potty training come along quicker when the time is right. A schedule going in = a schedule coming out...but not for now. Right now they have very little control and I would probably keep them in a gated room with a hard floor, take them out every hour but still put down newspapers just in case.

4. Talk to the vet about everything...being separated from the litter at such a young age and the consequences of that, bully breed behavior to expect and some suggestions for puppy obedience classes, how much to feed / how to gauge their weight and assess their growth, vac's schedule, speuter age, etc


----------



## cool_as_crap (Mar 27, 2009)

Well the puppies have been doing great. We started keeping them in a crate at night, letting them out every few hours to potty. They have been pretty good at going outside, and we are starting to learn the signs when they are ready (except when Duke crapped all over my roommate today ). I've been putting off taking them to the vet, since they seem in great health. They turn 7 weeks old tomorrow, so a week from then I will take them in to the vet and have their first round of shots.
So, I wanted some input on this vet:
http://www.petmedicalcenter.net/wellness_pk.nxg
The wellness plan is an upfront $100, then a monthly fee that covers everything. Is it worth it fore everything they offer? As far as the vet's reputation, I've heard nothing but great things. I went in myself to check it out, very clean, professional, and nice nurses.
For the level 2 wellness, is it worth it for all that stuff?
Thanks!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

We need new pictures......


Are you keeping them in separate crates?...if not I would start now


----------



## cool_as_crap (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry of couple of them are blurry, I suck at camera.
The brown one in the first couple of pics is Cuddy, he came down to visit for the weekend with my roommate's brother. He got him out of the same liter.
They still sleep in the same crate, is there a reason to seperate them now?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Just like most things with dog training....better to start now before it becomes an issue...you can get two wire crates and put them right next to each other and slowly separate them....but they will soon need to be in their own crates for safety reasons.....

They are getting sooo big.....and way too cute.....I can't wait to see what they look like in a few months


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh my--puppy cuteness. Love the new pictures!


----------

